# I think I'm ready...



## iluvwalkers (Dec 25, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]I am finishing up a few things and headed to bed...wanted to stop here before I hit the hay and wish you all a very Merry Christmas, wishing you all love, peace and happiness, Nikki [/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]WISHING EVERYONE EVERYWHERE...A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR. Corinne and her gang[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 25, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Love Cheryl, Emily, Max and Cherokee!![/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 25, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]




MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]WISHING YOU ALL AN EXCITING DAY



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------

